# Tamaño PCB - Orcad Layout



## danidetapia (Dic 5, 2006)

Hola! Estoy algo agobiadillo con un proyecto y me esta desquiciando el OrCad Layout. El tema es que uso las reglas de diseño standard, pero el tamaño de PCB que sale es muy pequeño, como la puedo hacer mas grande?
Ah, y otra duda, me une en algun conector los pines de masa y tierra, de momento estoy dejando sin routearlo, pero es que no se porque me hace esto... Tengo un LCD y tambien me cortocircuita todos los pines... rarisimo...
Muchisimas gracias 

P.D. Me llamo Dani, soy nuevo por aqui...


----------



## gTi (May 18, 2008)

A mi me pasa lo mismo estoy dando vueltas sobre el tema, y en breve espero encontrar respuesta, en caso de no encontrar solucion solo nos quedara la solucion de hacer varias pcb , jajaja   un saludo!


----------

